# Need Help



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

i order some guppy grass online 3 days ago, it was green when i got it.

i put half the grass into my 10 gallon and half in my 20 gallon

this morning when i went n check on my tanks, i see that the grass in my 10 gallon was turning brown, some was already brown ... what am i doing wrong here? im using a 15watt daylight 65k bulb ...

i also got sword and java moss and one nana and some java fern in there, but those plants seem to be green. 

i just got back from petco and check the guppy grass inside my 20 gallon and its starting to turn brown. 

maybe it was the plant that person sent me?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

also the grass he send me tend to look like its all broken, so many small stems floating all over the tank, hate it ...


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Seems likely the plants aren't liking your water chemistry for some reason, or possibly got a little cooked in shipping. I have Najas indica frowing in multiple tanks, some with nothing more than a regular fluorescent strip light on top of the tank. It grows longer-stemmed with less light, but doesn't die unless the Amazon frogbit blocks too much light.
Hornwort is notorious for dropping it's leaves when moved to a new tank, and either dies off or adjusts and becomes a fast-growing monster that needs to be thinned out regularly. I tried getting some from the lfs, but it didn't last long. Then I received some little pieces with a shipment of dwarf crayfish a couple years ago, and it's been running amok ever since. I suspect you'll find the same thing with your guppy grass; of it does live it will take over the tank.
Something like this, 40 gallon "tall" tank with shop light hanging above the glass top:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Typical signs of transfer shock. The plant will die back a bit, catch it's breath, and start growing like crazy soon enough.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> Typical signs of transfer shock. The plant will die back a bit, catch it's breath, and start growing like crazy soon enough.


hope so. 

loL


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

ill updated and let u all know how well the plant do in a couple of days.


----------

